# Windows 7 64-bit will not recognise Brother MFC J4510 DW scanner



## RrnR (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a new Brother MFC J4510DW multifunction printer etc, connected to a Win 7 64 PC via USB, but it will not scan (and has never). Scanning is not possible from Irfan View, from the supplied "Control Centre" app, or from the front panel of the unit itself. Printing is fine.

The software that came with the printer has been uninstalled and reinstalled, and the scanner driver updated by itself also. All to no avail.

The CC4 app gives this error when I try to scan: CC4-202-00000008

There is a bit of traffic about this on the web but there has to be a simpler solution than some of the voodoo spell recipes I have seen suggested.

Any reasonable suggestions would be appreciated.

TIA
R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see if the second post here is of help CC4-202-00000008


----------



## RrnR (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

I don't follow your posting - was there supposed to be a hyperlink in the text of your reply?

Regards,
R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi give me a second, I seem to have been distracted and not posted it.
Correction 3rd post Getting Error message" the MFC-7860DW LAN cannot be found" - Microsoft Community


----------

